# ICS list..



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I cant find the list of all the ICS roms... the one that used to be in the banner? someone know where it is

thx


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nah the list with all the phones in it. I think it started witht eh droid razr ?

Thanks


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't find it on rootzwiki but I assume it's this list http://thegadgets.net/2011/12/13/ice-cream-sandwich-ics-android-4-0-ports-listing/

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk.


----------



## Gadgetsj (Jun 14, 2011)

I've pinned it in the ICS forum here, as well as the more extensive list from TheGadgets.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i cant open the directory because it cant be edited?


----------

